# Power supply ATX connector has a wire missing



## Mattl148 (Aug 3, 2004)

I just purchased a 350 watt power supply with a 24/20 pin ATX connector. The thing is, the atx connector only has 23 wires, one wire is missing. There is just a blank hole where the wire should be. Is this a problem should I exchange it or is this normal?


----------



## HUGHESY627 (Jan 19, 2006)

i just got my Hiper HPU-4K580-MK Type R 580W Modular ATX2.2 PSU and i have the same thing 1 wire missing so i am guessing it must be normal as my system is running stable.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

That's probably just the -5 volt line. It's the white wire in the diagrams on this page. They removed -5 from the ATX standard some time ago so most newer power supplies omit it. You only need it if you're hooking to a very old motherboard.


----------



## Syntax875 (May 7, 2009)

I'm having the same problem. I had to buy a new psu when my last was hit by a power surge and fried (thankfully the rest of the pc survived). 

My old psu was an Antec True Power 330W. It came with the case sold by the same brand. It worked flawlessly and best of all it was nearly silent. But, when I recieved my Antec Earthwats 380W my pc became not-so stable and quite loud (cpufan).

I recently found out that there's no -5v wire in the 20-pin connector that my mobo (Abit NF7 v2) needs. Does anyone know if there's a way i can fix this without having to replace my components?

Edit:
I just found this article which (at the very end) talks about how to make a -5v rail but i'm no electrician and I certainly don't wanna kill my pc.


----------

